# Advice on a mobo for ryzen 5 3600



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys I'm planning to upgrade my rig, buying a ryzen 5 3600 or 3600x.
I have a big question: should I go with a b450 max with updated bios or with a x470 with updated bios?
My budget is around 350-375€ and if possible I would a good VRM configuration since I like overclocking stuff

Thanks in advance


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 28, 2019)

budget is for mb only or for mb and cpu?


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> budget is for mb only or for mb and cpu?


Mb and CPU, x570 is out of range


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

How much is the standard tuf in your location? $165 here. 

The B450 Tomohawk Max is the only decent option on a more restrictive budget imo.


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

In Italy the tuf is about 214€


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 28, 2019)

If B450, stick with MSI or AsRock. But considering 3600 doesn't need that good VRM, Gigabyte and ASUS can also be advised.

High tier B450 always better than low tier X470.

I vote for MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC. €140 or so in Amazon.fr and amazon.it.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

WatEagle said:


> In Italy the tuf is about 214€



How much is the CPU?


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> If B450, stick with MSI or AsRock. But considering 3600 doesn't need that good VRM, Gigabyte and ASUS can also be advised.
> 
> High tier B450 always better than low tier X470.
> 
> I vote for MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC. €140 or so in Amazon.fr and amazon.it.


Yeah it's a good mobo and it has great features, but it hasn't updated bios and I need it updated since ATM I have intel



oxrufiioxo said:


> How much is the CPU?


From 210 to 225


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 28, 2019)

save 20-30 more and get





						MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS ATX AM4 Motherboard
					






					it.pcpartpicker.com
				




edit:
btw with ryzen 2 you wont get much from overclocking cpu. it is squeezed to the max out of the box


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> save 20-30 more and get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ican do this and it's a good mobo


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 28, 2019)

WatEagle said:


> Yeah it's a good mobo and it has great features, but it hasn't updated bios and I need it updated since ATM I have intel
> 
> 
> From 210 to 225


Iirc ryzen 3000 ready bios has been available since March or sth. And I don't think you'll get a board older than that. Plus almost all MSI B450 boards have bios flashback. It's an emergency feature where you can downdate broken bios. But can also be used to update latest bios without CPU installed.

Why do you think MSI is so popular for AMD B450?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

MSI B450 Tomahawk Max, Socket AM4, B450, DDR4, S-ATA 600, ATX, Supporta 1°, 2° e 3° generazione AMD Ryzen : Amazon.it: Informatica
					

MSI B450 Tomahawk Max, Socket AM4, B450, DDR4, S-ATA 600, ATX, Supporta 1°, 2° e 3° generazione AMD Ryzen : Amazon.it: Informatica



					www.amazon.it
				









						ASUS Carte Mère Gaming TUF Gaming X570-Plus AMD AM4 Ryzen 3000 (PCIe 4.0 M.2 12+2 Dr. MOS DDR4 LAN HDMI DP CFX USB 3.2 Gen 2 Type-A Type-C Aura Sync RGB ATX): Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

ASUS Carte Mère Gaming TUF Gaming X570-Plus AMD AM4 Ryzen 3000 (PCIe 4.0 M.2 12+2 Dr. MOS DDR4 LAN HDMI DP CFX USB 3.2 Gen 2 Type-A Type-C Aura Sync RGB ATX): Amazon.fr: Informatique



					www.amazon.fr
				




These would be my two recommendations I cant read french and google translate wasn't working so no idea what half of the stuff on the second board says.

I would stay away from all the budget MSI x570 boards they all performed pretty terrible... may not be an issue with the 6 core but if you ever upgrade going forward it could become one.

As you can see their sub 300 boards are all pretty terrible at least when comparing similar priced alternatives.... The actual only good relatively cheap x570 board when it comes to VRM is the Asus X570P


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Iirc ryzen 3000 ready bios has been available since March or sth. And I don't think you'll get a board older than that. Plus almost all MSI B450 boards have bios flashback. It's an emergency feature where you can downdate broken bios. But can also be used to update latest bios without CPU installed.
> 
> Why do you think MSI is so popular for AMD B450?


I never had a msi mobo, only Asus bit from reviews I see that they're great


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

At the very least I would watch this prior to making a purchase especially if you care about the quality of the VRM on the mobo.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 28, 2019)

One company always doesn't make the same product in different markets. MSI was best for B450. AsRock a distant second. Gigabyte and ASUS made bad B450 boards. X470 was quite a coin-toss. In X570 so far, MSI is the worst while Gigabyte and ASUS redeemed themselves.

So if you want B450 (with that sweet Intel LAN and Intel WiFi), go with MSI I recommended. If you want to go for X570, Gigabyte and ASUS are better choice.


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> One company always doesn't make the same product in different markets. MSI was best for B450. AsRock a distant second. Gigabyte and ASUS made bad B450 boards. X470 was quite a coin-toss. In X570 so far, MSI is the worst while Gigabyte and ASUS redeemed themselves.
> 
> So if you want B450 (with that sweet Intel LAN and Intel WiFi), go with MSI I recommended. If you want to go for X570, Gigabyte and ASUS are better choice.


Thanks



oxrufiioxo said:


> At the very least I would watch this prior to making a purchase especially if you care about the quality of the VRM on the mobo.


Ty I'll watch it


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 28, 2019)

If you can find and As Rock Master SLi for a decent price that should be rock solid. It has a better WIFI module than the Taichi.


----------



## WatEagle (Nov 28, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> If you can find and As Rock Master SLi for a decent price that should be rock solid. It has a better WIFI module than the Taichi.


Ty I'll search it


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 2, 2019)

B450 mortar max. 99€.

As for "I like overclocking stuff" don't expect a lot from Ryzen 3rd green as they pretty much run the best with PBO.


----------



## WatEagle (Dec 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> B450 mortar max. 99€.
> 
> As for "I like overclocking stuff" don't expect a lot from Ryzen 3rd green as they pretty much run the best with PBO.


Thanks, finally I got it during Black Friday


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 3, 2019)

WatEagle said:


> Thanks, finally I got it during Black Friday


_B450 mortar max_
According to this you can run all ZEN2 line even OC with a good amount of airflow upon VRMs
Row 122






						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07) - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## WatEagle (Dec 4, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> _B450 mortar max_
> According to this you can run all ZEN2 line even OC with a good amount of airflow upon VRMs
> Row 122
> 
> ...


Thanks, but the tomahowk is arriving tomorrow. Thanks anyway mate


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 4, 2019)

Same thing for the tomahawk...
Different VRMs but same capability.


----------

